# Blood lines



## Bobbyheuring (Jul 28, 2021)

I have a pit that was born 2 years ago the dad was a blue gotti an the mom was a merle so what would be the breed


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Bobbyheuring said:


> I have a pit that was born 2 years ago the dad was a blue gotti an the mom was a merle so what would be the breed


Bull breed mix would be the breed. Unfortunately without a pedigree there is no way to tell exactly what you have.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bobbyheuring. I can only make out a person in the picture. Could you try posting a picture of the dog with a clearer picture please. X's 2 on a bully mix breed.

Joe


----------

